# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Nooie, smart wireless doorbell, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

nooie.com

youtube.com/NooieHome

facebook.com/nooiehome

twitter.com/nooiehome

linkedin.com/company/nooie

instagram.com/nooiehome

Co-founder and CEO - Terry Luo

Co-founder and Chief Design Officer - Sasha Tseng

"Nooie Smart Wireless Doorbell for 24-7 Security" on Indiegogo

amazon.com/stores/node/18620307011

----------


## Airicist

Nooie smart wireless doorbell for 24/7 home security

Jul 2, 2020

----------

